# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Hỏi về đột lỗ tole

## huanpt

Em có nhu cầu bé bé thế này: em hay bỏ  mạch điện vào cái vỏ tole cỡ < 1mm (cái chassis đấy mà!), em làm theo quy trình “đẽo cày giữa đường”, nên lâu lâu lại muốn khoét vài lỗ, mà khoan thì phải đục mồi, đục thì ở trong nó hay cà tưng.
Em tính mua cái đột thủy lực, thằng bán bảo mua làm gì? Em nói 1 hồi nó bảo “Mày về khoan mẹ nó cho nhanh”. Em nghĩ tới cái đột cầm tay xài bằng điện, thằng bán bảo mua làm gì? Em nói 1 hồi nó bảo “Đột nó còn ghê hơn là khoan”.
Em chế 1 cái tool thế này:
-	Lấy 1 cái kẹp lớn loại bằng gang, có con ốc siết
-	Tiện 2 cái ụ dẫn hướng có lỗ bằng cãi mũi đột (em lấy cán dao phay gãy mũi mài lại)
-	Kẹp cho nó thủng rồi thì dùng khoan bậc mà khoét
Kết quả là em đột được 3 lỗ nhìn như 3 thằng say.
Bác nào lắm mẹo, hiến kế giúp em cái.
Em cảm ơn nhìu!

----------


## Tuấn

Nếu chỉ là đột lỗ lăp công tắc thì thợ điện họ có cái để đục mà bác. Đại khái là có chày có cối. Khoan một lỗ phi 8. Chày cối là 2 mảnh trong ngoài. Cối bên trong có lỗ ren m8. Chày có lỗ 8. Đút con ốc qua cái chày. Vặn ốc vào thì chày xiết vào cối. Tôn đứt cái phựt ra cái lỗ tròn tròn.

----------

huanpt

----------


## huanpt

Vấn đề của em là có cái lỗ 8ly trước bác à

----------


## Tuanlm

So Sorrry chủ thớt cho ké chút. Vì mình ko tạo thớt mới đc, dù đã cố gắng.

Chào cả làng !
Tình hình là có một máy đột lỗ CNC đời 1985 Mazak dùng 4 con DC servo Fanuc. Hiện nay một em lớn nhất bị lỗi HCAL.
Trong tay không có cái gì để sửa nên lên đây xin trợ giúp của anh em.

Cụ thể anh em nào có thể giúp được gì cũng rất biết ơn.  :Smile: 

vài hình ảnh để anh em mục sở thị

----------

